# Symptoms...



## niki23poet (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone else lose their libido entirely? This completely bites since I used to be so active with my husband and now I feel like I could careless.

Part of it is the weight gain and part of it is the psoriasis that came on after I was diagnosed as Hypothyroid.

*sigh*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

niki23poet said:


> Anyone else lose their libido entirely? This completely bites since I used to be so active with my husband and now I feel like I could careless.
> 
> Part of it is the weight gain and part of it is the psoriasis that came on after I was diagnosed as Hypothyroid.
> 
> *sigh*


Sigh is right!!! Body image is everything. I sure do understand having morphed into something that was unrecognizable for a while myself. I felt terrible about myself and of course that affects the libido!

There is hope on the horizon though. If you are receiving proper medical intervention, you should be able to get back on track. It won't happen over night though.

It is a calamity when illness strikes one partner. A true test of the relationship; that is for sure!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No! Quite the oppisite. But I am Hyper Graves'. Don't know if that makes difference or not. That is, don't know what other Hyper Graves' experienced. I have heard other hypos state that they lost theirs, so don't know if this is strictly a hypo issue or not.

Good luck with it - that can't be any fun!


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lowered libido is a symptom of hypothyroidism unfortunately and since weight gain is another one it just makes our self image/confidence go down the tubes as well. I know personally that mine has significantly decreased over the past few months. TMI but there are some nights if my husband even goes to touch me I just cringe. Makes me very sad. I attributed it to having 2 small children but now know it was an actual physical issue. It really stinks. Hugs!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh my libido was absolutely GONE until after I had my TT and started synthroid. Now that my levels are good, I feel like a teenager again! LOL! My husband loves it! So, don't despair, it can come back!


----------

